# NKOTB in Barbados 2010



## Cancun-NSX (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am new to this site and I currently reside in Toronto.

Me and the wifey just got our first paid assignment, so I decide to share some of the pics

It was for a concert held by the NKOTB and The Barenaked ladies in Barbados, and here are some of the pics.

This guy gave an excellent show.












Bridgetown





A couple from the concert:

Donnie Wahlberg




Jordan Knight






Joey MacIntire





Barenaked ladies: (I had the right side of the stage)









C&C 
Thanks,

-MSR


----------



## KAikens318 (May 1, 2010)

The fire in the first pic is KILLER. I wish there was a little more in the framing so you could see all of it, but still, amazing capture. What was your EXIF for that?


----------



## scorpion_tyr (May 2, 2010)

Fist shot is GREAT! I love the expression from the guy on the left!


----------



## Cancun-NSX (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the coments guys,

Here another pic of the fire guy, everything was taken with Nikon D700 and a 50mm lens.


----------

